# Cannot delete infected dll used by winlogon



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got Norton and it's found an infected file called C:\Windows\System32\khbekhb.dll. I've run ProcessExplorer to figure out what process is using this file and keeping me from being able to delete it and it turns out it's being used by winlogon.exe. I've tried movefile, unlocker and Hijackthis to delete the file and a corresponding registry key and none of them are working. Please can someone help me out? I've included the Hijackthis log, please let me know if there is any other info I need to provide to help out. Thanks in advance!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:47:46 PM, on 4/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
G:\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: Image Helper - {64D712D1-84D9-281C-CE7D-32439D631863} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {73364D99-1240-4dff-B12A-67E448373148} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for your response. I ran through all of the scans and here are all of the log outputs:

*Hijackthis:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:22:15 PM, on 4/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
G:\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: Image Helper - {64D712D1-84D9-281C-CE7D-32439D631863} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {73364D99-1240-4dff-B12A-67E448373148} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7327 bytes

*AVG:*

+ Created at:	7:41:41 PM 4/2/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\MiniBugTransporter.dll -> Adware.Aws : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\update\2-30-547.bak\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\update\2-30-555.bak\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll.000.bak -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
[232] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end

*
Panda:*

Incident Status Location

Potentially unwanted tool:Application/MyWay Not disinfected C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Uninstall *MyWay Search Assistant* from Add/Remove Programs.

* *Click here* to download *KillBox*.

Save it to your desktop.
*DO NOT* run it yet.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll

O2 - BHO: Image Helper - {64D712D1-84D9-281C-CE7D-32439D631863} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {73364D99-1240-4dff-B12A-67E448373148} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)

O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll*

Close Hijack This and boot into Safe Mode.

* Double click on Killbox.exe to run it.

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*.
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
C:\Program Files\MyWaySA*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file.
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file.
Click Yes.
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist.
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by ALL the options there except these three:
*XP Prefetch
Recent
History*
Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Reboot to Normal Mode. Post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, thanks again for the help so far! I followed all of your instructions and here is the latest Hijackthis log:

Scan saved at 6:30:10 PM, on 4/3/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
G:\Security Suite\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Just in case it helps, I wanted to note, I ran Killbox again for C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll and tried selecting *Delete on Reboot* which tells me:
"PendingFileRenameOperations Registry Data has been Removed by External Process!".

I then tried *Replace on Reboot* which didn't work either. Man this is one difficult file to get rid of!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

And post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I hate to say it but the stupid file is still hanging in there! Here are the logs:

*Avenger:*

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\sjpsxbbb

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\yhmfyggf.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

Could not open file C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll for deletion
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
Status: 0xc0000022

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

*Hijackthis:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 6:25:56 PM, on 4/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
G:\Security Suite\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try running Avenger in Safe Mode.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried Avenger in Safe mode first and when it didn't seem to run at all I switched to Normal boot mode where it worked. I went ahead and tried Safe mode again today and once again it didn't run at all.

I'm willing to keep trying as long as you or anyone else has more suggestions for me to try, but feel free to let me know when it's time to just throw in the towel and reformat. I definitely don't want to give up and reformat but I do understand that it may just be inevitable.

Anymore ideas?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am baffled Avenger didn't remove it the first time. It's normally always successful.

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.

Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.

Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.

You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*

Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.

When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.

Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, I ran Vundo in both Normal and Safe mode and both times it completed the scan without finding any infected files. I checked to see if the khbekhb.dll file is still in the WINDOWS\system32 folder and it is, as well as the associated registry keys. 

So I went ahead and ran both a Norton and AVG scan. Both of these are also returning with no infected files found. When I run Process Explorer it doesn't find the dll running at all, while before it was running under the winlogon process. But when I try to delete the file or those two registry keys I'm still unsuccessful.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm pretty baffled. I asked Cookiegal to have a look here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *ALL*
in the Additional scans sections please press select all 
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file 
Copy/Paste the information back here.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Cookiegal for joining in! The log is pretty long so I'm attaching the text file zipped.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Run Avenger again with this script:



> Drivers to unload:
> npyzaqoy
> 
> Files to delete:
> ...


Rescan with HijackThis and fix these entries:

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok ran Avenger and it removed some of those files but still not the prime offender khbekhb.dll. I tried it again in Safe mode and still no luck. Here are the logs:

*Avenger:*

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\npfmlqak

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\mxbpsgft.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

Could not open registry key \Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\npyzaqoy for deletion
Unload of driver npyzaqoy failed!

Could not process line:
npyzaqoy
Status: 0xc0000022

File C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp not found!
Deletion of file C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\Windows\System32\arviyqou.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\arviyqou.dll.bak deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\ixzyeast.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\ixzyeast.dll.bak deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\hdsaeqyr.txt deleted successfully.

Could not open file C:\Windows\System32\khbekhb.dll for deletion
Deletion of file C:\Windows\System32\khbekhb.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Windows\System32\khbekhb.dll
Status: 0xc0000022

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

*Hijackthis:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 8:53:47 PM, on 4/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Erin Parrill\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [psqwrhqx] C:\arfpvtui.bat
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 6322 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run a new scan with WinpFind3u and post the log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please locate the following file but do NOT double click it as we don't want to run it. It's a batch file so you can open it by right clicking on it and selecting "edit". It will open in Notepad. Once it's open, copy and paste its contents here please.

C:\arfpvtui.bat


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

OK here's the log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Before we go any further, please do the following:

Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Go to the following link, fill in your username and the link to this thread, then click on browse and locate this file on your computer, then click on "send file".

http://www.atribune.org/submit-malware.php

*C:\Windows\System32\khbekhb.dll *

Please let us know if you were able to do this.

Also, please see my previous post where I asked you to open that batch file and post its contents here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please post a HijackThis log run from normal mode. All previous logs were in safe mode.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, I successfully uploaded the file to atribune with the link to the thread.

Sorry I haven't posted the bat file contents yet. I've been searching again and again to make sure I'm not missing something, but I can't find that file anywhere. I already had my search and folder options set as you described in your previous post and still I can't find the file.

Here is the Hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:22:48 AM, on 4/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Erin Parrill\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7511 bytes


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

I just wanted to add, in a previous post you asked me to use Avenger to delete a tmp file but Avenger returned with this:

*File C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp not found!
Deletion of file C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Windows\System32\295.tmp
Status: 0xc0000034*

I just found the 295.tmp file in C: instead of C:\Windows\System32, so I moved it to a backup folder. I tried opening it in notepad but it's a humongous 942,220 KB! It wasn't even able to open, it exceeded the number of characters that notepad can open.

Should I go ahead and delete it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I just realized it was in C:\ this morning when I looked at the new log. I see other things that need to be addressed too but please do go ahead and delete that 295.tmp file. I will post back with further instructions a little later this morning.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a FixPerilous.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double click the FixPerilous.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *cmd* and click OK. The MSDOS window will be displayed. At the prompt type the following:

*SC Stop jzysafmr*

Then press Enter.

Type:

*SC Delete jzysafmr*

Then press Enter

Type:

*SC Stop npyzaqoy*

Then press Enter

Type:

*SC Delete npyzaqoy*

Then press Enter

Type:

*Exit*

Press Enter.

Rescan with HijackThis and fix these entries:

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8168B683-4D15-4189-8130-550B5B818C21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ispjxpir - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\khbekhb.dll*


 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\khbekhb.dll
C:\arfpvtui.bat
*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

Then post a new HijackThis log please.

Also, are you aware that you have a remote administration tool called RemotelyAnywhere and did you install it intentionally? It can be legit or it can be installed with malware.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It also looks like your Norton anti-virus has been damaged. You may have to reinstall it.


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok first to answer your two questions: as for RemotelyAnywhere, I'm not sure if I intentionally installed it or not. I did have an application installed called LogMeIn allowing me remote access to all of my computers from the web, but I uninstalled that a couple days ago. So it might be from that, otherwise I did not intentionally install it. I think at this point it wouldn't hurt me at all to get rid of it.

And about Norton being damaged. This is the second time since discovering this 'virus' on my computer that I've had to reinstall Norton because it's somehow getting corrupted. I assumed it was being caused by the malware so I decided I'd wait until it had been completely eradicated and then I'd install again. I've got AVG running right now though. I might just stick with that until my free trial runs out and then I may consider switching from Norton to something else. I've got some research to do . . .

Ok so I followed all of the instructions you gave me, and I don't want to celebrate too soon but I think this time did the trick!

All of the command line entries executed successfully except for the first. jzysafmr wasn't running so it couldn't be stopped but it was successfully deleted. The two entries were successfully fixed in Hijackthis, finally.

Then when I ran Killbox it did give me the message stating that the PendingFileRenameOperations key was modified by an external process. But when I rebooted it looked like it still executed everything successfully. There were no Failures in the log and I've run a search for khbekhb.dll and it is no longer in the system32 folder. I did find a backup in the Killbox folder though, which I'm assuming I can delete now right?

Anyway, here is the Hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:56:07 PM, on 4/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hpdarc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Erin Parrill\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1154781349\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 7468 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The AVG you have is not an anti-virus program, it's anti-spyware so you should immediately either uninstall and reinstall Norton or download the AVG Free from the following link and then disconnect from the Internet and uninstall Norton via the control panel *before* running the installation for AVG.

http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/

Just two entries to tidy up so fix them with HijackThis please.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] -*

You also need to replace your Sun java with the newest version. There are more vulnerabilities in the older versions that can be exploited.

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall all previous versions.

Now go *here* and install the latest version of Java.

How are things running now?


----------



## Perilous (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I have been unconnected from the internet as much as possible ever since finding the virus. I've been doing all downloads from another computer and transferring applications and logs back and forth using a flash drive. But I've gone ahead and reinstalled Norton for now until I decide what other software to go with.

I've cleaned up the remaining items you listed and everything seems to be looking good so far. It looks like everything has finally been taken care of (fingers crossed).

I can't thank you enough Cookiegal and Cheeseball, ya'll really know your stuff! This virus was much smarter than anything I've personally experienced before and with both of your help you saved me from the trouble of having to reformat and reinstall. I really didn't want to give up to this thing and I really appreciate your patience in continuing to work with me. Thank you so much again!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

*Delete your temporary files:*

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK (this option does not exist in IE7). Click Apply then OK.

*Empty the recycle bin*.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up:


----------

